# Airline crews and mechanics....



## inspectorD (May 21, 2006)

P = problem logged by pilot
S = solution logged by mantinence crew

P: Left inside tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside tire.

P: Test flight OK, exept auto land very rough.
S: Auto land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit.
S: Something tightened in cockpit.

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on backorder.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 FPM descent.
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That's what they're there for.

P: IFF inoperative.
S: IFF alway's inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to straighten up and fly right.

P: Target radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.

P: Noise comming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding with a hammer.
S: Took hammer from midget.

Sounds like they have some fun at work...hope you all have a good week.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 2, 2006)

I just cant help myself...hopefully the new SUPER MODERATOR won't delete me..... 

Games for when we get old....
1. Sag, your it!!
2. Hide and go pee.
3.20 questions,shouted in your ear.
4.Kick the bucket.
5.Red rover,red rover, the nurse say's bend over.
6.Musical walkers.
7.Simon say's ,something incoherent.
8.Monopoly, where you get rid of property.
9.Bumper cars...hahahahaha
and 10. Life....what's for dinner!!Give away all your stuff and find the best early bird!!


----------

